# Harry Potter Screensavers!



## SailorMerry

Here are a few Harry Potter screensavers that I made. I'm going to make house-themed ones as well at some point.



















I love "Ex Libris" ("From the Library of") bookplates.


----------



## angelmum3




----------



## angelmum3




----------



## SailorMerry

Marauders! Yay! They're my favorite!
(Says the the girl who wrote way too much Lily/James fanfiction in high school... )


----------

